# I found a frog



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm posting this in wildlife and amphibians, see who replies sooner 

Anyway, got back from walking the dog and went to sort the rest of the garden out. We have a weed and bramble problem and the garden is being more or less dug up this weekend, which is the only reason I caught the frog.

I just want an identification and a check that I'm keeping him right as I can't take him to the park for another hour or two (though if thats a major issue I could pester and take him within the next hour or so, but only if it's urgent)

This is him in the bath as I was rehousing him

















His home.









In his home









I googled frogs (which I presume he is) and one site said he'll live in leaf litter this time of year and not water? So he has some soil from my snail tank and some twigs and leaves which is what I found him in. I've put a bottle top of water in there, he's not going near it though. Do I need to spray the soil or anything?

Thanks guys, and sorry for the crap photos, he's fast and I only had my ipod : victory:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

The amphibian guys beat you! I have an id now : victory:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it's best to make sure the soil and leaves are quite moist... I have absolutely loads of frogs and toads hiding in the long grass around the pond in my back garden (there have been some large bright orange ones recently!). My Borzoi sometimes chases them and then puts his nose on top them, but he never eats or harms them in anyway.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Snap! I found a frog just yesterday after walking the dogs! :lol2:
We knocked on a couple of doors and found a new home for our little guy, in a huuuuuge, beautiful koi pond a few doors down from us


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Snap! I found a frog just yesterday after walking the dogs! :lol2:
> We knocked on a couple of doors and found a new home for our little guy, in a huuuuuge, beautiful koi pond a few doors down from us


Well snap again, cos thats exactly where my little guy went, very nice neighbour with a wildlife pond took him and offered to take any more frogs we may find whilst we're completing the garden :no1:


----------

